

Official North Korean News Agency - graeme
http://www.kcna.co.jp/index-e.htm

======
graeme
I found this site around 10 years ago. Still going strong.

One reason I don't think the Sony hack is by North Korea is that whenever they
oppose something, they usually talk about it loudly, and clumsily, through
official channels such as this.

I may have missed it, but I've seen no reference to any official statements
recently on the subject. Perhaps their M.O. has changed of course.

